# Bessie has a playdate with Pepper



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bessie's brother came over for a playdate today. Paula told me they all had a great time.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

and one more


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Pepper is cute!!! Do they remember each other?? Pepper looks bigger than Bessie.

Love the pictures!! I can tell they are brother and sister...lets she what is Missy to them??? Half sister?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

They seem to know each other, Pepper is a bit bigger than Bessie. They are now 7 months old. Missy by the way looks adorable, and with looks like that she must be a sister.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pepper is very cute! They look like they had a lot of fun with their play date.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pepper has more black on his body than Bessie, right? It looks like they had a blast!

Amanda


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Pepper has more black on his body than Bessie, right? It looks like they had a blast!
> 
> Amanda


Yes, Pepper has more black and is a few pounds heavier.


----------

